# Is library music saturated? Talkradio Show -Show Over



## Daniel James (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

On my little talkradio show today we are going to be asking the question is library music saturated. Come join the stream and call in if you want to have a say.

Show starting at 12 noon PST but live stream is starting now.

www.twitch.tv/hybridtwo


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 15, 2019)

I appreciate you doing this Daniel, but after the 5th or 6th caller, I just couldn't handle anymore clueless people, so I stopped listening.

I guess I was expecting talk more along the lines of 'After being 5 years with Audio jungle, I have felt a significant drop sales over the last year or so' etc....but none of that unfortunately.

I don't blame you, but as far as I'm concerned, you might as well have had a monologue.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 15, 2019)

R. Soul said:


> I appreciate you doing this Daniel, but after the 5th or 6th caller, I just couldn't handle anymore clueless people, so I stopped listening.
> 
> I guess I was expecting talk more along the lines of 'After being 5 years with Audio jungle, I have felt a significant drop sales over the last year or so' etc....but none of that unfortunately.
> 
> I don't blame you, but as far as I'm concerned, you might as well have had a monologue.



All the more reason to call in and have a say. We are doing Piracy next week xD

-DJ


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 15, 2019)

It is saturated, but not oversaturated. So keep making 1,000 cues a year in order to stay halfway relevant.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 15, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> It is saturated, but not oversaturated. So keep making 1,000 cues a year in order to stay halfway relevant.


1,000 cues a year??? Isn't that a big part of the problem, that the market is being flooded with half-assed crap cues?


----------



## Quasar (Jun 16, 2019)

I think the idea to have this show is really cool, and I listened to part of this. But it took me a while to understand the question, and I'm still not sure if I did. This issue was perhaps vaguely formulated.

Like one of the early callers, I first thought that you were talking about the sample library market being saturated, but it was more about "library music" saturation, which confused me because I don't think of "library music" as a genre (or a collection of genres), but simply as another medium for artistic expression. So in this sense there is nothing to saturate, since sample libraries are just tools, however many people choose to use them or not use them.

So I slowly gathered that the question was more along the lines of whether or not the number of people using sample libraries specifically for the purpose of selling audio content to other media such as film, TV, games etc. has become sufficiently large as to have saturated the demand for such services. My confusion was further compounded by the question of using looped content, which would seem to be a whole other discussion in and of itself...

...So FWIW, in short, I think the show idea is terrific, but that the subject under discussion could have been laid out more clearly in this episode.


----------



## SBK (Jun 16, 2019)

How can you saturate the music library? you put a machine that adds harmonics all over the library's songs? :D


----------



## will_m (Jun 16, 2019)

I really like the idea of having this radio show format. I did listen in on Youtube for a bit but there did seem to be a bit of a misunderstanding of the question, a few thought it was about sample libraries and the focus seemed to shift between being about library music in general and then epic music and then trailer music, which I'd see as vastly different areas.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 16, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> 1,000 cues a year??? Isn't that a big part of the problem, that the market is being flooded with half-assed crap cues?



The shows that the music goes in are crap as well. Most of the movies that get “scored” are crap.

So just do the job and get the money.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 16, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> The shows that the music goes in are crap as well. Most of the movies that get “scored” are crap.


True that....


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 16, 2019)

As my wife says, "shut up and take the check". 



Desire Inspires said:


> The shows that the music goes in are crap as well. Most of the movies that get “scored” are crap.
> 
> So just do the job and get the money.


----------



## Kony (Jun 16, 2019)

Is the question about how library music uses too much saturation?


----------

